# Amplificador Steren 045-cd quema fusible



## pikkasso (Ago 1, 2013)

Porqué quema el fusible mi amplificador? Es un Steren 045-cd


----------



## Scooter (Ago 2, 2013)

Porque pasa mas corriente de la que soporta el fusible.

Si es puntual lo cambias y ya está, si sigue fundiendolos tendrás que buscar la causa. Verifica primer la fuente de alimentación a ver si ves algo quemado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2013)

Respuesta "Multiple choice"

Quemó *mas de un fusible*: "Llevar al técnico"

Quemó *1 Solo* fusible: Lo reemplazas por otro exactamente igual.
----------Funciona *Si*: "Arreglado"
----------Funciona *No*: "Llevar al técnico"
----------Fusible *se quema* nuevamente: "Llevar al técnico"


_____________________________________


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*03)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡ No somos adivinos !* 

*15)* Cuando abras un tema (Post) ponéle un poco de *"CONTENIDO"*, agrega alguna descripción, comentario, reflexión, *NO* tires un esquema o una pregunta sin ningún agregado.


----------



## pikkasso (Ago 2, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Porque pasa mas corriente de la que soporta el fusible.
> 
> Si es puntual lo cambias y ya está, si sigue fundiendolos tendrás que buscar la causa. Verifica primer la fuente de alimentación a ver si ves algo quemado.



gracias!!! abundando un poco... este amplificador lleva 2 fusibles, uno para corriente alterna y otro para corriente directa; la cuestion es que al presionar el interruptor se funde el fusible de corriente alterna aunque el reproductor de discos que trae integrado permanece funcionando bien, pero no lo que es el amplificador de audio. como me apasiona la electronica decidi tratar de revisarlo yo mismo y pues en primera instancia cheque la fuente de alimentacion... cambie un diodo que en mi opinion me parecio o al menos dude que funcionara correctamente, comprobe resistencia y capacitor los que considere funcionan correctamente, revise que todas las soldaduras estuvieran perfectamente, y que en la placa no hubiera algo en corto... lo probe de nuevo y ahora aunque tarda uno o dos segundos mas para quemar el fusible que antes, sigue haciendolo...
Entiendo que lo mejor seria llevarlo con un tecnico ya que seria lo mas conveniente, sin embargo.... tratar de hacerlo yo mismo es la manera como he ido aprendiendo mas sobre electronica. soy autodidacta y me enorgullece decir que a estas alturas he podido componer algunos televisores, uno que otro minicomponente, controles remotos, y varios dvds. obviamente todos de mi propiedad o de algun familiar, de ese modo no me preocupa si los arruino... pero ¿de que otro modo podria practicar y aprender?
Les pido me disculpen por mis pocos conocimientos y agradecere mucho sus respuestas y comentarios.


----------



## supericky (Ago 3, 2013)

Mira mi amplificador tenia un problema similar, el fusible se rompe por que algo no anda bien, podria ser un mosfet prueba a cambiarlos y despues cuando la cheques fijate que no se caliente.


----------



## blackmoore1985@gmail (May 2, 2021)

Me pasa algo similar con un ampli*ficador* de guitarra ... hay un fusible  a*_*la entrada de 220 VAC que se había quemado y lo cambié y quedó bien pero hay 2 fusibles que están después de la salida del transformador ... van hacia la fuente y cuando se enciende *é*ste esta activado unos segundos hasta que se apaga y los fusibles de la salida del transformador vuelan ... otro dato es que a la salida hay 2 Mosfet que en un inicio uno de ellos calentaba como plancha y se cambió... *é*ste ampli*ficador* funciona con 110 *V*ac ... ESPERO SU AYUDA Y CONSEJOS


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2021)

blackmoore1985@gmail dijo:


> hay un fusible a*_*la entrada de 220 VAC





blackmoore1985@gmail dijo:


> *é*ste ampli*ficador* funciona con 110 *V*ac



 En que quedamos  ?


----------

